# BMW 328i v Honda Odessy



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

MarcA78 said:


> I do enjoy some spirited back road driving, but I haven't been able to find enough info on what that package actually offers.


I think it's listed in the BMW configurator.

Performance Control allows side-to-side power distribution on the rear axle, similar to that of the X6.

Dynamic Damper Control is, well, exactly that. Choose your suspension damping mode.

Variable Steering is a type of steering gear where the more off-centre you turn the wheel the quicker the ratio. Think of it as "Active Steering lite".


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I think it's listed in the BMW configurator.
> 
> Performance Control allows side-to-side power distribution on the rear axle, *similar to that of the X6*.


It's not similar, there's no active torque vectoring rear differential on X3 (like on X6 or X6M or X5M), all there is is a greater rear "bias" from regular xDrive and a braking of left/right rear wheel in a certain cornering conditions.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I think it's listed in the BMW configurator.
> 
> Performance Control allows side-to-side power distribution on the rear axle, similar to that of the X6.
> 
> ...


The Performance Control sounds suspicious.

My SA said that with you can't actually manually control the dampers with this option. Was he on crack?


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

MarcA78 said:


> The Performance Control sounds suspicious.
> 
> My SA said that with you can't actually manually control the dampers with this option. Was he on crack?


Picture #20 shows the Dynamic Dampfer Control buttons.

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/bmw-x3-gegen-audi-q5-vergleich-1296038.html?bild=20&now=69#mmg


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

MarcA78 said:


> My SA said that with you can't actually manually control the dampers with this option. Was he on crack?


You control the dampers with "Electronic Damping Control" (as BMWUSA calls it) option, which is a part of Dynamic Handling Package, using buttons next to gear shifter or through iDrive. As a general rule, don't listen to anyone at BMW's dealership when it comes to description of particular features


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've had the F25 X3's owners manual for a couple weeks now.....


----------

